# è sicuro rimuovere i file in /var/log ?

## magowiz

Ciao a tutti,

volevo chiedere se fosse sicuro pulire di tanto in tanto la dir /var/log rimuovendo i log, per esempio i file messages conterranno ormai un paio d'anni di log (da quando ho installato) e non credo mi siano molto utili tali informazioni. Inoltre posso rimuovere anche emerge.log ?

----------

## noice

vedi qui

----------

## Scen

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> volevo chiedere se fosse sicuro pulire di tanto in tanto la dir /var/log rimuovendo i log, per esempio i file messages conterranno ormai un paio d'anni di log (da quando ho installato) e non credo mi siano molto utili tali informazioni.
> 
> 

 

Per questo tipo di operazioni è meglio utilizzare gli strumenti appositi, tipo logrotate.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Inoltre posso rimuovere anche emerge.log ?

 

Ai fini pratici non dovresti avere problemi, però ti perdi TUTTA la "storia" di emerge, e strumenti tipo genlop e qlop andranno in crisi  :Confused: 

Consiglio? NON cancellarlo (IMHO)  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anche perchè (nel mio sistema)

```

$ head -1 /var/log/emerge.log

1143162692: Started emerge on: Mar 24, 2006 01:11:32

$ du -sh /var/log/emerge.log

3,5M    /var/log/emerge.log

```

3 mega e mezzo dopo più un anno di svariati emerge mi sembra si possano tollerare  :Razz: 

----------

## Taglia

Anche io uso logrotate e credo che sia una ottima soluzione per limitare i files di log.

----------

## djinnZ

casomai una ripulita ai log di emerge (/var/log/portage) se ci sono non è una cattiva idea ma configurare logrotate per cancellare i file più vecchi di una settimana è meglio (si accettano suggertimenti ed integrazioni ammetto che sono pigro e non mi sono applicato per niente)

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> casomai una ripulita ai log di emerge (/var/log/portage) se ci sono non è una cattiva idea ma configurare logrotate per cancellare i file più vecchi di una settimana è meglio (si accettano suggertimenti ed integrazioni ammetto che sono pigro e non mi sono applicato per niente)

 

in effetti non mi ero accorto di avere già installato logrotate, ho modificato il file di configurazione in modo da rendere meno onerosi i log :

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/logrotate/files/logrotate.conf,v 1.2 2004/07/18 01:58:24 dragonheart Exp $

#

# Logrotate default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

#

# See "man logrotate" for details

# rotate log files weekly

#weekly

daily

# keep 4 weeks worth of backlogs

rotate 1

# create new (empty) log files after rotating old ones

create

# uncomment this if you want your log files compressed

compress

# packages can drop log rotation information into this directory

include /etc/logrotate.d

notifempty

nomail

noolddir

# no packages own lastlog or wtmp -- we'll rotate them here

/var/log/wtmp {

    monthly

    create 0664 root utmp

    rotate 1

}

# system-specific logs may be also be configured here.

```

così dovrebbe andare, che ne dite?

----------

## lucapost

io ho spesso problemi con i log di acpid, nel giro di poche settimane raggiunge già qualche giga   :Shocked:  , quindi...

----------

## magowiz

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> io ho spesso problemi con i log di acpid, nel giro di poche settimane raggiunge già qualche giga   , quindi...

 

per quanto riguarda acpid non ho trovato nessun file di configurazione in /etc/logrotate.d/ forse bisogna crearne uno ad hoc. boh!

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho impostato un rotate 5 e un periodo mensile ma io sono abbastanza paranoico e ho molto più spazio su disco di quanto possa riempirne  :Wink: 

----------

